# wholesale Siser EasyWeed?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey All-

Anyone know a place like Fellers that sells Siser EasyWeed? The best price I came across was $2 a square foot which sounds like retail...


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.imprintables.com/product/spectra-eco-film,316,64.htm

Siser EasyWeed = Spectra Eco Film from Imprintables.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Carlos where does that idea come from....According to the specs I have Spectra Eco Film is 80 microns thick and Siser Easy Weed is 94 microns thick....


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign Mart is $1.67sq ft

MM64


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

mrmopar64 said:


> Sign Mart is $1.67sq ft
> 
> MM64


I went to their sight and didnt see heat press vinyl, just interemediate or banner style.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat Transfer Warehouse - Thermoflex PLUS, Vinyl Transfers, Heat Press Equipment, Heat Transfer Warehouse USA has 5 yard rolls x 15" for 32.50 - 1.73 square foot....Free shipping at 150.00...


----------



## DesignedBy (Nov 18, 2010)

Coastal Business Warehouse....thats where I ordered mine..


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats where I buy mine... look under thermal 
I'll see if I can get a link


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

EASY WEED


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

It's under sign supplies
EASY WEED

MM64


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Carlos where does that idea come from....According to the specs I have Spectra Eco Film is 80 microns thick and Siser Easy Weed is 94 microns thick....


Royce, 

I was always told by sales reps that it was the same thing. They said it was the same thing but under a different name. Now that I think about it it may have been Spectra Cut?

Anyway I think there may also be some threads dedicated to the same thing on this forum.

Either way Eco Film is a great material to use if you can't get your hands on EasyWeed.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Carlos where does that idea come from....According to the specs I have Spectra Eco Film is 80 microns thick and Siser Easy Weed is 94 microns thick....


 http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p827176-post28.html


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Huh!......No where in that post does it say they are the same product.....


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know their price but this company carries it.

Trim USA Siser


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

johnfromnepco said:


> SISER Easy weed and eco film are 2 totally different horses. Fact SISER easy weed is a much shorter process with applying and also comes in a ton of different colors so who ever told you it was the same thing just wanted to get the sale from you and wasnt worried about what material you were being provided with. Please call me if you want to work with a top notch Company. Nepco Products, East Providence RI 800-327-7562 ext 33.


Sounds like someone who is just wanting to get a sale  There's no spamming on this site that I know of.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess so. I prefer ThermoFlex Plus anyways.


----------

